# Fluke 1587 fc



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Does anyone have a Fluke 1587 fc and what do you think about it. My old 1587 that I have had since 2009 has a problem with the megger functions. 
It shows low battery with new batteries. Fluke wants me to send it in for a estimate and I am wondering if it is worth having repaired being 8 years old ?
Thanks LC


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> Does anyone have a Fluke 1587 fc and what do you think about it. My old 1587 that I have had since 2009 has a problem with the megger functions.
> It shows low battery with new batteries. Fluke wants me to send it in for a estimate and I am wondering if it is worth having repaired being 8 years old ?
> Thanks LC


Send it in for the estimate, see what they say.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

I would be curious to know what it costs. My 1587 does the same thing.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Maybe see if this is a common problem and present it to them as such and see what they say.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Longshot... 

http://www.labwrench.com/?community.posts/threadNo/109354/subject/fluke-1587-megger-question/


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> Longshot...
> 
> http://www.labwrench.com/?community.posts/threadNo/109354/subject/fluke-1587-megger-question/


Thanks I was going to start googling!

Looks like a good answer.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Sounds like Fluke needs to do some training.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I was thinking with two people here having the problem it might be a common problem. I saw one on craigslist. I don't want to buy one on there to "save" a few bucks and find out it has some issue.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks Splatz that does work or it did work for mine. 
Wonder why Fluke did not tell me to try that ?

LC


----------



## bigdan1 (Jun 16, 2013)

I have to rest mine every couple months. I think all I do is hold the yellow button and turn it on.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MikeFL said:


> Sounds like Fluke needs to do some training.


I don't think it's Fluke's problem that battery construction changes but I do think once they recognize the issue they should put out details of the fix through all sources. 

How many guys have tossed a perfectly good meter?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HELLO FLUKE YOU HAVE A PROBLEM! 

I was only too happy to help the Fluke support team and keep this customer up and running with your fine product, without the expense and downtime involved with an unnecessary repair diagnostic. 

You may write me a thank you note on the packaging of a 1587 FC with all the accessories and an extended warranty, and send it to me at your convenience.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

splatz said:


> Longshot...
> 
> http://www.labwrench.com/?community.posts/threadNo/109354/subject/fluke-1587-megger-question/


Well thanks for nothing Splatz 

I was gonna offer him $50 bucks for it :jester:


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Spoke to soon that did not fix mine. Just came in the office played with the 1587 still getting the low battery indication. I guess I will trade in the copper top for some bunny power
LC


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Mine does it also. The only battery that doesn't do it are energizer lithiums. Regular Duracells wouldn't let it operate at all. It just showed low battery. Duracell quantums would let the meter part function but wouldn't meg. The lithiums are working fine but I don't want to have to go to Walmart to by them all the time.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Put 4 new bunny batteries in the 1587 today and that seems to have cleared the problem for now.



LC


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> Put 4 new bunny batteries in the 1587 today and that seems to have cleared the problem for now.
> 
> 
> LC


Good to hear ... but my offer of $50 still stands :laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> Put 4 new bunny batteries in the 1587 today and that seems to have cleared the problem for now.
> 
> 
> 
> LC


It's just by happenstance that I buy Energizers and they work fine in all my meters.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

The sad thing about Energizer is that at least the regular AA batteries are made in you will never guess that's right china.
Duracell says assembled in USA.

LC


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Was talking to a contractor that has a 1587. He had experienced the same problem but he was using RAY O VAC batteries when he had his problem. He switched the RAY O VAC's out and installed Industrial Energizer's and that solved the problem.

LC


----------

